# رفاع الصوم الكبير



## بابا سمير (7 فبراير 2010)

_*رفاع الصوم الكبير ( كل عام وأنتم بخير )*_
_*" لماذا صُمنا ولم تنظر " ( إش 58 : 3 )*_​*+ هذا هو يوم الإستعداد للصوم الكبير المقدس ، وفيه نرفع قلوبنا بالتوبة إلى الله ، لكى نبدأ صوماً مقبولاً ، ومفيداً ، ونرفع من أمامنا كل أنواع الأطعمة الحيوانية ، وهذا هو معنى الأصطلاح القبطى " للرفاع " .*
*والمفهوم القبطى الأرثوذكسى للصوم : ينبع من معنى كلمة " صوم " العبرية ، التى تعنى حرفياً سد الفم عن الكلام والأكل ، ( حسب العهد القديم ) ، والأمتناع عن كل ما يلذ الجسد ( حسب معنى العهد الجديد ) ، بالأضافة لما سبق فى العهد القديم .*
*+ فهو " تدريب " على أمرين هامين هما : ممارسة الصوم بزهد مع ممارسة باقى وسائط النعمة ( صلاة ، أعتراف ، تناول من السر الأقدس ، عمل الخير ، خدمة ، ترنيم وتسبيح ، وتأملات ، وميطانيات ....... الخ ) . للتخلص من خطية مُستعبدة للمرء ، وترك عادات ضارة . وهذا هو الأمر الأول .*
*أما الأمر الثانى : فهو " التدريب على أكتساب فضيلة جميلة أو أكثر " – فى كل صوم – وفى نهايته " إمتحان للنفس " ، هل تم التخلص من الخطية أو العادة الردّية ؟! ، وهل تم إكتساب فضيلة معينة ؟! فإن لم يكن ذلك قد تحقق ، فقد أتعب الصائم نفسه ، وحرم ذاته من طعامه اللذيذ ، دون فائدة روحية ، وهذا ما يحدث للأغلبية الصائمة بلا حكمة .*
*+ وعلى هذا الأساس ، يجب أن نتذكر قول المرنم القبطى :*
** الصوم .. الصوم .. للنفس ثبات ..... طوبى لمن صام عن الزلات .*
** ليس الصوم معناه الجوع .... بدون التوبة والرجوع .*
*+ ويكون الصوم لكافة الحواس : *
** صوم العين عن النظرات الشريرة .*
** صوم اللسان عن الكلام الباطل .*
** صوم الآذان عن سماع كلام الإدانة والذم .*
*+ ويقول القديس مارإسحق السريانى : " إن صوم اللسان أفضل من صوم البطن ، وصوم القلب عن الأفكار الشريرة أفضل من الإثنبن .*
*+ ويقول ذهبى الفم : " لا تقل إنى صائم بماء وملح ، وأنت تأكل لحوم الناس بالمذمة والإدانة " .*
*+ وحدد الرب الصوم المقبول :*
** بعدم الغضب ( مت 6 : 16 ) .*
** والصلح والسلام أولاً ( مت 5 : 24 ) .*
_*وشرحه بالتفصيل فى سفر إشعياء أصحاح 58 ، وموجزه :*_
** رفض الصوم مع الملذات والمسرات ، أو الإنشغال بالماديات والكماليات ( 58 : 3 ) .*
** صوم مع خصام ، وشكوى وتذمر ، ورفع الصوت ( 58 : 4 ) .*
** إدانة الآخرين ، والأحاديث الباطلة والفارغة .( 58 : 9 ) .*
_*+ والصوم المقبول يكون :*_
** بتوبة وإعتكاف للتأملات والصلوات ( يوئيل 2 : 15 ) .*
** بروح الإتضاع ، وعمل الخير ( إش 58 : 7 ) ، وتقديس يوم الرب للعبادة ، والإجتماعات ، والإفتقاد ( 58 : 13 ) .*
_*+ أما بركات الصوم المقبول :*_
** الشفاء الروحى والجسدى ، وقبول الصلوات ، والتلذذ بعشرة الله ( إش 58 : 8 – 14 ) .*
*+ فاجعل يا عزيزى / يا عزيزتى*
*الصوم فترة للتدريبات الروحية . لا ليكون مجالاً لنيل أجرأرضى ، أو لتقليد الآخرين ، أو لأى هدف مادى ، أو صحى ( بهدف عمل رجيم ) .*
_** نصلى أن يقبل الرب أصوامنا وذبائحنا .* _​
​


----------



## youhnna (7 فبراير 2010)

*نصلى الى الرب ان يعطينا
صوما ملىء بكل فائدة روحية
صوما نترك فية عادتنا الضارة وخطايانا المزمنة
ونكتسب فيه فضائل جميلة
صوم يسر به قلب الرب
شكراااااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
وكل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا أستاذ سمير
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

يا الله قرب الصيام ربنا يسهل و يوفق 

و ربنا يكون معانا و يساعدنا عشان ننول بركة الصيام المقدس


----------



## الروح النارى (7 فبراير 2010)

بابا سمير قال:


> _** نصلى أن يقبل الرب أصوامنا وذبائحنا .* _​


 

*شــــكراااً ليـ بااااباااا سمير ـــك*
*" صام المسيح عنا اربعين يوماً و اربعين ليلة "*
*مرد تسبحة الكنيسة فى الصوم*
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا ليك على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بابا سمير (7 فبراير 2010)

*أشكركم جميعا على المشاركة*
*يوحنا *
*ماجد*
*طحبوش*
*كوكو*
*وصديقى الروح النارى ( أنا قبلت صداقتك )*

*بابا سمير*
*59 سنة ونصف مدير عام بالتربية والتعليم *​


----------

